# Looking for cool different camera bags for my dslr?



## myabn (Jul 6, 2011)

Any suggestions?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2011)

Forget 'cool' and think 'functional'.


----------



## myabn (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow thanks for your overly insightful comment, it really helped


----------



## HSQ (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got finished ordering one from Walmart.  It is an Ape case.   Not expensive but nice...


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you male or female?? If you're female, there are these GORGEOUS bags by Kelly Moore. I'm hoping to get one someday. =) Welcome to the Kelly Moore Bag Store

They do have men's bags, too, but I don't like them as much as the others.


----------



## Patrice (Jul 6, 2011)

An inexpensive, very functional, very discreet solution for me is a messenger style school bag with a good shoulder strap. My lenses live in neoprene lens socks as does my flash, my external power supply and a camera body. This does not scream "expensive stuff inside", molds nicely around the hip and access to gear is quick and easy. School bags of this type can be had with a multitude of "cool" graphics on them, if that is what you want. Neoprene lens socks are in the $20 dollar range from camera suppliers or can be made just as well for about $1.00 worth of neoprene and 10 minutes on a sewing machine.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2011)

Domke is the ****.

I particularly like the 'RuggedWear' line.

Domke F-2 Ruggedwear Shooters Bag 700-02A B&H Photo Video

The 'regular' version of that:
Domke F-2 Original Shoulder Bag (Olive Drab) 700-02D B&H Photo

Smaller ones:
Domke F-5XZ RuggedWear Shoulder Bag 700-53A B&H Photo Video

Domke F-5XB RuggedWear Medium Shoulder and Belt Bag 700-52A B&H

There are, of course, a ton more...  Generally available in black/khaki/olive drab canvas, black nylon, or 'RuggedWear'.

They last forever too...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Forget 'cool' and think 'functional'.


Sometimes you can have both...


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 6, 2011)

Check out Clik Elite they make the best bags PERIOD!
I own two and plan on getting a third here shortly. 
They recently tossed up a 50% off code on the FB page for anyone to use... but I'm unsure if its still valid. 

Products | Clik Elite


----------



## usayit (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want functional and cool looking, I like these (don't have one.. yet... never get around to saving up for one):

City Explorer Series

Warning: They are NOT cheap.

Most of my bags are not camera bags at all.... I just use inserts.  I have a small city bag and messenger from Old Navy and Fossil.   The Old Navy one is completely rubber lined... I wanted to buy another but I can't find them.  The actual camera bags I have:  Jill-E "Jack" Medium, Billingham Hadley Original, Domke F6 ruggedwear.  I also have a lowepro and tamrac somewhere... usually default to them when I plan on a hike in bad weather.


PS> I understand that these are tools and such with a primary focus on function... but for some.... who live with their cameras on a daily basis...  form is also something to consider.   I don't see why you can't have "form" and "function".... Europeans focus on form... Japanese focus on function... There's got to be a happy medium.... yes... Its difficult to find a product of just the right balance.



I forgot to mention:  I also like the Think Tank Retrospective's.... pretty nice albeit a bit on the plain side.  The rest of their line, albeit well designed and functional, reminds me of combat.


----------



## bugeyed (Jul 6, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> Check out Clik Elite they make the best bags PERIOD!
> I own two and plan on getting a third here shortly.
> They recently tossed up a 50% off code on the FB page for anyone to use... but I'm unsure if its still valid.
> 
> Products | Clik Elite



Nice bags. Did you notice the "Pocket Chair"? The $15 TV add chair where you can get 2 for $15 is you pay separate S&H. Elite sells it for $60??????


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Sometimes you can have both...



True, but I'd rather have function above appearance.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2011)

But, my point is - you don't have to pick just one.

I guess it would depend a lot on what you think "cool" is.  Personally, I think Domke bags are 'cool', and they are sure as hell functional.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 6, 2011)

How about one of these?
Funky, Chic and Cool Laptop Bags
Cool, Funky & Unique Camera Bags
View CAMERA BAGS by janinekingdesigns on Etsy
Cool Camera Bags
http://www.cutecamcase.com/show_bag.php?ii=SLR_Leather_backpack_brown2&back=index.html
http://cheekylime.com/shop.html/
http://www.jototes.com/


----------



## Tigertail (Jul 6, 2011)

usayit said:


> If you want functional and cool looking, I like these (don't have one.. yet... never get around to saving up for one):
> 
> City Explorer Series
> 
> Warning: They are NOT cheap.



Uggh! I am gonna end up being $300 poorer soon. -.-


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> But, my point is - you don't have to pick just one..........



"Cool" is just fine, as long as you pick function first.  If 'cool' comes along for the ride, life is good.


----------

